# Suns/Sixers trade rumor....



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

As a die hard Phoenix Suns fan, I wondered how a Sixers fan would feel about this rumor and I usually laugh off trade rumors but I didn't laugh off this one...

The Sixers get Amare Stoudamire...

The Suns get Elton Brand, a second tier player(perhaps a Louis Williams, the Sixers 2009 first round draft pick and another future pick..

This news came from KTAR 620 on the Gambo and Ash show when they were talking to ESPN Basketball insider Tim Legler..


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Without a second thought.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Amare would be a great fit for what the sixers do well.Elton Brand would certainly be a better fit with what PHX wants to do(or what Porter is trying to get them to do more precisely)


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If 76ers could do this trade, it would put them in the top seeds, they are already going to push for them this season, but if they got Amare, they would be scary.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

That's a lot to give up especially if there's no certainty that Amare would stay in Philly. I mean two first round picks and Lou Willz thrown on top?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Not a bad idea. Brand gives the Suns some help on D, and the Sixers have Amare/Iggy/Young to build around. Christ I'm scared thinking of how good the Sixers would be.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

dont know if the Sixers would add in Lou AND a first pick


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I would do it to bad brand is hurt now.


----------

